# Text Book Cycle Just Failed



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hi there

I have a 10 month old ICSI baby and just went through another cycle of ICSI and think its failed as I started bleeding heavily since Friday (same day I got very very faint BFPs).  It took me many cycles to get my little boy and was told by the DRs that now they had the magic formula they would follow the same protocol as they did with my son.  I had 2 A grade blasts transferred, everything was optimal yet it seems to not have worked.  Even though I have my little boy (still a baby) I am hurting pretty bad, more that I went through it all for nothing.
Infertility can be so unfair.  I really wish I hadn't put my wee family through this all again - its just I live in Belgium, where IVF is free and we know we want another one to complete our family. 

Any encouragement would be much appreciated. 

V X


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear it didnt work for you, sadly sometimes even when everything has gone to plan they cant make the embie implant.

Consentrate on the little miracle you do have to get you through and maybe when you feel stronger you could try again

xx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear it hasn't worked. 

Unfortunately, in my experience, there is no such thing as a 'text book cycle'.  Sometimes even if the doctors do everything right, biology doesn't play ball - my history alone tells me that.

You were very, very lucky for it to work to achieve your son as it doesn't work for everyone, myself included.  It is hard to deal with the knockbacks but if it has worked for you once, the chances are it will hopefully work again.


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the support ladies. I really appreciate it.  It was confirmed as a BFN.  I have 5 frosties so will start to prep this week to give a home to 2 of them. MandyPandy - you can see on my signature that my son didn't come easy - he was my 6th or 7th embie after numerous cycles.  I was just hopefully it might go quicker this time, shame on me really. Thanks Amz.


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Just wanted to update those that supported me.  I went straight into a frozen cycle and I am now 5 weeks pregnant.  Life works in strange ways. . . thanks for the support X


----------

